# Cheshire/north wales/ northwest breeder



## Daisy020913 (Oct 3, 2015)

Hello I am a newbee and would very much welcome advice when buying a pup . without going into huge detail my dealings with breeders so far hasn't been a good experience , resulting in me having to give a pup back which was a heartbreaking ordeal . 1 I never want to go through again . 


I am looking for a local breeder ( I'm in Chester ) who can to a degree guarantee end results . I know with a cockapoo it's a cross breed and you can't know with certainty what the adult will look and behave like but I am hoping maybe a more experienced Breeder would , or am I asking too much ? 

Then there is the question of show or working cocker . I have been reading and reading the variants . Show I am worried if they would have cocker rage or lack intelligence this making house training etc difficult . Working I am hugely concerned about them being too active for my family . Ahhhhh !!! 

I am hoping for a large , chunky , fleesy , healthy red boy . The most important thing is he doesn't moult as my daughter has asthma and that he is a loving balanced dog . Also temperament has to be spot on as he will be living with 2 young children . 

I'm sorry to waffle on but I have to get this right . Thanks in advance for your help 

Ps I have attached a few images of what I am hoping for


----------



## Yorkshire Man (Oct 1, 2015)

*Buying a Puppy*

Hi like yourself I am going to purchase a Cockerpoo . I have been looking out for quite a while now and visited several breeders. The best I have seen so far is by far the best and it's not that far away from you. The name is Rosedale at Preston in Lancashire. The kennels are absolutely first class and Abbi who runs them is very helpful . Hope this is of some help to you.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

The first thing to understand is that 'cocker rage' is incredibly rare - almost a myth. How you bring up your dog has more bearing than anything else.
Too often cocker rage is an easy way to right a pup off as aggressive. 
All poo's go through a bitey, mad stage at the beginning. How you and your family handle it is _*very* _important. 
Lack of intelligence won't be your problem either - possibly the opposite. They will pick up on signs that you didn't know you'd given out and sometimes react in a way that may seem illogical but again it's down to handling. All pups are just running on instinct and raw energy (especially poos). 

As pups, they will be demanding, and will always push the boundaries to see what they can get away with but if handled right you get the happiest, friendliest family member you could hope for. 

If the colour is very important, remember that the ginger ones can fade at about two years.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It is good that you are thinking - but please make sure that you are researching fact - not fiction.
Puppies have needle sharp teeth, bite growl and bark in their play. Poodle enthusiasts have described them as anarchistic and spaniels are high energy dogs that have a reputation for developing guarding habits. Both breeds are bright and do need plenty of exercise and time (and money) spent on looking after their coats.
Poodles do shed hair - because of the nature of their coat it becomes trapped and if not regularly brushed out it will contribute to the formation of mats. If your daughter has serious asthma you should take her to visit plenty of cockapoos and check that she does not react - often I believe it can be the dander rather than the actual hair that is the problem. People with allergies have also reacted to their dog's saliva - and dogs do lick!
As Datun has said you have to commit to bringing up puppy right - the whole family need to be aware of how to do it right and be consistent, because otherwise problems do occur.
These dogs like exercise and plenty of it - preferably good long walks in exciting muddy/sandy/seed filled places ... if not then you need to occupy their brains - training, playing games, setting them puzzles to work out. Bored dogs are bad dogs - they will find their own entertainment. They also need plenty of company - these are not dogs suited to long hours alone - they would always choose to be with their people in the thick of things!
My Dot is a show toy cross. Her Dad was a big toy poodle - almost miniature - and Dot is now about 14" tall to the shoulder and weighs about 9.5 kilos. Dot is certainly no dunce, she is super active, think Tigger! She is a pleasure to live with and I would have another like her happily!
Colour - don't get hung up on it. The most important thing is a well raised puppy bred from health tested dogs with fantastic happy out going temperaments.
As already said - their coats change colour over time and often even nice bright red puppies end up as beautiful strawberry blondes. Some breeders charge a premium price for particular colours too....It really should not be the most important thing.


----------



## Daisy020913 (Oct 3, 2015)

Thank you for the replies . I have been non stop researching breeders !!!! I have found a few near me but I would of really liked to of someone with cockapoos from them to have spoke up so I could of seen if they come recommended . Rosesale I have looked into but I have heard good and bad about them . It's so hard to know right from wrong . I think I would like a hobby breeder ideally


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Who are you looking at ?


----------

